# My deal of the century I believe.



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't believe that I once again got something I'm so excited about finding.
My husband and I were once again out stopping at garage sales yesterday morning. We came to a sale that had tons of boxes/containers of knitted finished items. I found one bag of 10 skiens of yarn and thought okay keep looking. Found a zippered bag full of straight needles. Okay getting more interesting. Then the gentlemen said oh ya, I have my grandma & moms other kinds of needles.( I thought circulars perhaps. ) He spent about 10 + minutes going back into the house looking for them. To my husbands dismay. ha ha But behold he came out with a little (knit tote) suitcase type bag. He handed it to me and said these will be quite a bit more than the other things you want. I thought oh darn. I opened the suitcase and inside was tons of addi circular knitting needles. $30.00 later I left with everything. As we headed to the next sale, I hurriedly counted how many circular needles were now mine, 63 pair to be exact. Previous to this I had one set of addi circular needles and really loved how they feel.
I can't believe how blessed I feel. I didn't really want the straight needles but with the story of this gentlemens grandma & mom who were both passed away. I felt I should take them and continue to hopefully make beautiful things also. He was excited that I was actually a pretty new knitter and loving it very much. He even took my # and said he'd call me if he found more yarn. Whoo Hoo.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! You hit the jackpot! Enjoy and happy knitting!
Jocelyn


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

wow, good for you!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

are they the oldones with the curtain wire cords like mine


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

congratulations! lovely to have needles with a bit of "history" to them. I have just fallen heir to some straight needles from an elderly relative who has had to move into residential care. I havent managed to explore the bag yet (I got it yesterday) but thats something to look forward to (though I dont really need any more at present!!!!!)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good for you. I am happy and a bit jealous. Wouldn't it be nice if you made him a simple beanie with the needles? jinx


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

great find, enjoy


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Wonderful good luck and I have to admit am a bit jealous. And I lived in Renton when I first moved to WA, now I am up north.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, aren't you the lucky lady. I think it would be interesting to put the straight needles in a vase. It can be very interesting to look at.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great find,
And I agree, knit him something in memory of his Mom and Granny.
You will touch his heart with yarn,
Linda


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats! (sigh) Maybe someday I should be so lucky!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

how wonderful for you to find such deal! I havent tried addis yet but everything I read says they are great to use!


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

No, they are the addi turbo. Skacel collection. The sizes range from #1 to #10-1/2. Each size has different length of cords including the 12",24",32" & 40". and duplicates of some I believe also. These have the gold cord. The only ones I think that maybe missing are the size 0.  I still cannot believe I got them. I will forever be thankful for them. As I never would have purchased them for myself, being newly retired I could not have justified spending the amount it would have taken to get them.


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure he would appreciate it, he must have had 50 beanies in the sale.
Along with sweaters, scarfs, mittens, etc.


----------



## helenruston (Mar 28, 2012)

may be you could bake for him ?
or give the potted flowering plants ( geranium are tough and hard to kill )
sounds like they knitted flat out ? I have an Aunty like that, she just gave up knitting at age 101. 
so I promised I' d get serious about it .I'm doing slippers for everyone at the moment. 
some work out better that others !!


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow!! Guess I am going to have to get out & about and find me some yard sales!! WHEN I get my car back from the shop, that is!! Congratulations!! Now you must make hubby something special to reward him for all his (forced?) patience! LOL


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Perhaps send him a gift certificate for a nearby restaurant or movie tickets.

Great fun day for you! Seems you made him happy, too.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

I love using another woman's needles. I always think of their hands working and their hopes as they worked. Lives are good remembered. With this you are blessed.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Insanitynz, I think your needles are some perrmutation of the Needlemaster interchangeables, either from Boye, or by Boye for Sears. They work fine and have a large range of sizes.


----------



## sandra fay bell (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow what a find , i'v been trying everywhere in Geelong to find something like that but i don't think to many people knit here, but well done


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Well you can either (as you say) continue to knit pretty things with the needles, or you can donate them to a charity to sell -- that would be a nice memorial to these two ladies.


----------



## skeeter46 (Jun 14, 2012)

I've found goodies at garage sales, but NEVER this good. Congratulations!


----------



## skeeter46 (Jun 14, 2012)

I've found goodies at garage sales, but NEVER this good. Congratulations!


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Yea for you! Hope it spreads to the rest of us!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

The perfect exchange as you are both happy. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good for you! Use them in good health! (Boy, am I JEALOUS!)LOL.....


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my, you have been blessed, my friend.....


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Sounds like you scored!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

score and I'm sure his mom and grandma will be happy they went to a good home, enjoy your treasures


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

What a wonderful knitting blessing. I am sure you will pass along some blessings knitting for those in need.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Well done you. Good bargain.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations! You really got a wonderful bargain! I'm sure it made the man happy to see his mom and grandma's things going to someone who would really appreciate them.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Truly believe you were "led" there. How wonderful for you!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sounds like you found the mother load - congratulations


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sounds like you found the mother load - congratulations


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

ME TOO!



Marstamper said:


> Congrats! (sigh) Maybe someday I should be so lucky!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow!!! Awesome find!! You were truely blessed! ;0)


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like he was very happy to know that the needles had found a good home. That is always exciting when you must give up something that was meaningful to someone you loved. Perhaps it is why we hang on to things, just don't want them in the wrong hands. Enjoy the needles. Perhaps make something for charity with the needles and send him a note with a picture. Great story.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations on your wonderful, thrifty find.

Suggestion: Since these were two ladies items, knit a shawl or shawlette in their honor and send it to taznwinston on this forum who is knitting shawlettes for a women's shelter. Send him a note telling him what you've done.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess i can't be jealous because I don't go to yard sales. At least, I don't go very often. I would like to be lucky though -- at least once. Maybe...


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! I'd still be on a cloud today after a find like that! Good for you and have fun creating lovely items.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the reward for getting up early.


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

Congratulations!! it is so nice that you can continue on with his grandmas' knitting needles!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

SIPSIS said:


> Wow!! Guess I am going to have to get out & about and find me some yard sales!! WHEN I get my car back from the shop, that is!! Congratulations!! Now you must make hubby something special to reward him for all his (forced?) patience! LOL


The best yard sales I have been to are on the mid coast in Maine and I have met some lovely people there. I found a broomstick lace shawl and asked if the lady had the pattern. She said she would look for it so I gave her my address. Six months later she sent me a nice note and enclosed the pattern book which she had finally found in her basement. How sweet. Maine is my favorite place in the world.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I live in an area of rural Wisconsin where at garage sales there are ladies waiting BEFORE opening to get these finds and I have yet in two states of searching, found a Goodwill, St Vincent, resale shop, or such with ANY yarn things that aren't priced ridiculously high or non-existent! I am soooooo jealous!


----------



## Pandapatt (Jun 9, 2011)

Very good find for sure. Now go play the lottery and good luck!


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

You had a great find. I can't always get out to yard sales (health issues). But I have a friend that goes to yard sales and watches for yarn and needles for me. She already found old needles and patterns for me.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Wonderful find!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Great find! Lucky you.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Super awesome find!!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

This is so sweet. Congratulations on your goodies!!!!!

When you use those needles, try to remember the hands that previously made many items lovingly.


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

How lucky for you! Even if some are duplicates, you made quite a find! And, if you don't want the straight needles, consider donating to your local knitting guild, for their charity knitting, or maybe a local senior center could use them for the same.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That was a lucky find. Well done.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

How lucky to find these. Happy knitting.


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

So wonderful for you, and the gentelman that sold them to you is obviously happy to sell them to someone who knows how to use them. 

Sweet, maybe you could make him some cookies or other sweets, to keep him motivated to keep looking for the rest of the stash that surely is in his house.... somewhere. 

Hee Hee. Good luck. and "Happy Knitting" of course. :thumbup:


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

great find!!! I "shop" yard sales every week and often find amazing things


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow! What a gold mine. You are one lucky lady.

See gals this will happen to our stash one day. But it can't be helped. But just think how happy we will be making someone else down the road.

You did a great job.
Kathy


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

You are so lucky! Enjoy your find


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lucky you, happy knitting.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't you just love going to garage sales? You never know what you'll find. Good for you. Especially since you're a new knitter. Congrats.


watchglass said:


> I can't believe that I once again got something I'm so excited about finding.
> My husband and I were once again out stopping at garage sales yesterday morning. We came to a sale that had tons of boxes/containers of knitted finished items. I found one bag of 10 skiens of yarn and thought okay keep looking. Found a zippered bag full of straight needles. Okay getting more interesting. Then the gentlemen said oh ya, I have my grandma & moms other kinds of needles.( I thought circulars perhaps. ) He spent about 10 + minutes going back into the house looking for them. To my husbands dismay. ha ha But behold he came out with a little (knit tote) suitcase type bag. He handed it to me and said these will be quite a bit more than the other things you want. I thought oh darn. I opened the suitcase and inside was tons of addi circular knitting needles. $30.00 later I left with everything. As we headed to the next sale, I hurriedly counted how many circular needles were now mine, 63 pair to be exact. Previous to this I had one set of addi circular needles and really loved how they feel.
> I can't believe how blessed I feel. I didn't really want the straight needles but with the story of this gentlemens grandma & mom who were both passed away. I felt I should take them and continue to hopefully make beautiful things also. He was excited that I was actually a pretty new knitter and loving it very much. He even took my # and said he'd call me if he found more yarn. Whoo Hoo.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

You know at first I thought duplicate sets of needles was silly but at the moment I've three projects going and all three are on size 7 needles. So guess my next project will be 7 also.
Happy knitting.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I love stories like this. People with passion.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

wow what a deal, enjoy


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds like a more perfect destination couldn't have been found! Congrats to you and have fun!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations !! Great find...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

What a great find!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so jealous!! Congrats to you!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

That would have made my day also! I love finding great things like that at garage sales!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lucky Lady!!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Fantastic! What a find! I'm happy for you!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Fantastic! What a find! I'm happy for you!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

That last garage sale that had yarn that I went to... a knitting bag with 5 skeins of baby yarn, a knitting needle included where the person had started knitting a baby blanket and one or two leaflet pattern instructions... asking price...$50! .... I could have purchased all "new" at the store for less than that! Needless to say, I am sure she had to take it back in the house at the end of day!


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

wow, thats awesome, there is something to say for being in the right place at the right time!.. which never happens to me. 
great find


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Marstamper said:


> Congrats! (sigh) Maybe someday I should be so lucky!


ooh, Me too! Congrats on a GREAT find!!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

You did soooooooo good!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I went to an estate sale and just missed a great purchase like this. Gee If I had not told my daughter I would be there at 9 I would have been out earlier.


----------



## yarnslut (Aug 9, 2011)

You are the lucky one. I will make sure my husband reads your letter. (After so many years, he still doesn't know what makes knitters (and crocheters) happy.) Enjoy your wonderful find.


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats! Time to check out some yard sales around here


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Wow!!! I would love to come across a yard sale like that! We are out at yard sales most Fridays here...but, don't see much knitting stuff. That is the first thing I ask..."do you have any knitting things?" Always get a "no." I would have been in 7th heaven!!!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Man! I need to start going to yard sales! Is there anything in particular that drew you to this particular yard sale? Was there an ad that mentioned yarn and needles? I would like to find some local yard sales with finds like these, but I don't want to go all over town trying to find them. Thanks so much!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good for you!! Maybe I should stop at some of these garage/yard sales...

Have LOTS of fun with your 63 (!!!) new pairs of Addi's!!
Dani


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> are they the oldones with the curtain wire cords like mine


These look like Boyes needles.


----------



## Robbi (Sep 26, 2011)

Excellent! &#9829;


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

I can see it now.... I am not going to enough yard sales.
scrubsewer


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing! I just love hearing about good thrift shopping finds. This is the best one I've heard so far, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

What a nice story and a terrific find!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

You are one lucky knitter. Since we stopped collecting antiques, I haven't gone to any yard sales. I'll have to start going but knowing my DH, he'll not be happy about it.


----------



## lovetoknitandcrochet (Aug 4, 2011)

You definitely got the deal of the century!! Love it, enjoy.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulations! What a lucky find. I'm very happy for you, particularly for the Addi's. I LOVE Addi's... you will too. Happy knitting.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

WTG for finding the "mother load" of knitting supplies etc.
You should post pictures so we can drool LOL


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Great find. Wonderful man to go looking for more things.


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Great find and what a wonderful man to look for more things.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jackpot!! How nice to have the history. I know he was glad they would be used and you were a lucky reciepent.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

how about a box of fresh garden veggies if he doesnt have a garden?


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

watchglass said:


> I can't believe that I once again got something I'm so excited about finding.
> My husband and I were once again out stopping at garage sales yesterday morning. We came to a sale that had tons of boxes/containers of knitted finished items. I found one bag of 10 skiens of yarn and thought okay keep looking. Found a zippered bag full of straight needles. Okay getting more interesting. Then the gentlemen said oh ya, I have my grandma & moms other kinds of needles.( I thought circulars perhaps. ) He spent about 10 + minutes going back into the house looking for them. To my husbands dismay. ha ha But behold he came out with a little (knit tote) suitcase type bag. He handed it to me and said these will be quite a bit more than the other things you want. I thought oh darn. I opened the suitcase and inside was tons of addi circular knitting needles. $30.00 later I left with everything. As we headed to the next sale, I hurriedly counted how many circular needles were now mine, 63 pair to be exact. Previous to this I had one set of addi circular needles and really loved how they feel.
> I can't believe how blessed I feel. I didn't really want the straight needles but with the story of this gentlemens grandma & mom who were both passed away. I felt I should take them and continue to hopefully make beautiful things also. He was excited that I was actually a pretty new knitter and loving it very much. He even took my # and said he'd call me if he found more yarn. Whoo Hoo.


Great story & a greater bargain! Keep us posted as to what you continue to knit or crochet...love to hear what others are creating...Judy


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

girl that isn't the deal of the century you hit the Mother Load! Dern.. what I 'd be doing is checking on line the value of the load I bought.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Whenever anybody tells about "a great find" or a "great bargain" of knitting wools/yarns... I think everybody breathes a huge sigh of ENVY.... I know I do!


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Glad you found such wonderful things.

Momma Osa


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree with Helen Ruston you should do something extra nice for him $30.00 is like REALLY cheap. My conscience would demand it. Then knit and enjoy.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

you win


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

color me jealous! but happy for you! enjoy!


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

What a find!!! Color me green with envy!! Enjoy your needles.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

You have been blessed with a wonderful find. I always joke to my husband every time we see a sign I shout "Garage sale!" but he knows I don't mean it. I may have to change things and make him turn in to them after hearing your story. Problem is, he is usually the one to load up the car with a bunch of what I consider "junk" (tools & such). It would be worth it to come home with a find like yours though.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow, congratulations on such a wonderful find, $30 for all of those Addi-Turbo is fantastic, I really love those kind so much, makes things go alot faster I think.

CeliaJ


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

How cool!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Wonderful find!


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

I inherited knitting needles from both my Nana's and I treasure them. Both their button boxes too. Feels like they're still with me in some small way


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

WOW,If I found a bargain like that I would of thought I had died and went to heaven..Enjoy your Addi's...


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

wow!!! how lucky can one be?? You will love the addi turbo needles. luv


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

How wonderful for you: it brings tears to my eyes that he took the time to make sure that the special needles went to someone that would appreciate their importance.What a loving thing to do. You are blessed, for sure.


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

No, was just following the garage sale signs. Thats how we go from one to the next. We basically have a direction we start and only go so far on a particular large street and move over about 6 blocks or so to another large street and loop back home. Believe me we've gone weeks without finding anything. But then there are times we find such treasures. Like this time. I haven't put my needles away, I've left them on my couch, so I can look at them. ha ha


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone, for your exciting responses. Believe me I will come up with something for the gentlemen who felt I would give his grandma & moms needles a good home.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

it's going to good use !!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

whoa!!! What a find! Congrats!


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

You were just in the right place at the right time - you lucky girl!!


----------



## pegohmyheart (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh what a treasure and the stories they could tell...Enjoy!


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Way to go Watchglass Happy Happy Knitting.. Nicky.


----------



## yTirAhc (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds more like a dream than reality. How lucky you were!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

WOOOO HOOOO..... What a wonderful find - and a great bargain... and something you truly appreciate and will use. I'd say you had a stellar day......


----------



## Csknitty (Jul 12, 2012)

What a find. Very nice.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

watchglass-Congrats!! With 63 pair, you probably won't have to spend 2-3 times that for a set of interchangeables. How wonderful. Enjoy!! Denise


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW! I am so jealous!! :mrgreen: 
:lol: 
Congratulations on a wonderful find!!!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> How wonderful for you: it brings tears to my eyes that he took the time to make sure that the special needles went to someone that would appreciate their importance.What a loving thing to do. You are blessed, for sure.


I totally agree with you. It's great that he wanted to be sure that someone would appreciate them. It is a blessing.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

How wonderful for you and what a sweet man! Great that you can carry on the tradition.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Great find. I wish I could be that lucky.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

What a great story. The man honors his grandmother and mother by making sure the "good" stuff goes to someone who will appreciate them! I hope my family does the same for me.


----------



## Csingsull (May 1, 2012)

watchglass said:


> I can't believe that I once again got something I'm so excited about finding.
> My husband and I were once again out stopping at garage sales yesterday morning. We came to a sale that had tons of boxes/containers of knitted finished items. I found one bag of 10 skiens of yarn and thought okay keep looking. Found a zippered bag full of straight needles. Okay getting more interesting. Then the gentlemen said oh ya, I have my grandma & moms other kinds of needles.( I thought circulars perhaps. ) He spent about 10 + minutes going back into the house looking for them. To my husbands dismay. ha ha But behold he came out with a little (knit tote) suitcase type bag. He handed it to me and said these will be quite a bit more than the other things you want. I thought oh darn. I opened the suitcase and inside was tons of addi circular knitting needles. $30.00 later I left with everything. As we headed to the next sale, I hurriedly counted how many circular needles were now mine, 63 pair to be exact. Previous to this I had one set of addi circular needles and really loved how they feel.
> I can't believe how blessed I feel. I didn't really want the straight needles but with the story of this gentlemens grandma & mom who were both passed away. I felt I should take them and continue to hopefully make beautiful things also. He was excited that I was actually a pretty new knitter and loving it very much. He even took my # and said he'd call me if he found more yarn. Whoo Hoo.


I got goose bumps, reading this! Lucky you!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, what a blessing.


----------



## vak70 (Jul 30, 2012)

What a blessing this was for you. Cherish this gift, and always think about the lady from wence they came. So happy for you.


----------



## Annna723 (Nov 30, 2011)

This is a wonderful story ..Hope you said thank you over again to him. I wish I could go garage sale hop-ing I use to love it & got so many things needed and well had to have... LOL
Any one in Chg ..want ta go. ?? Ann [email protected]


----------



## 4350catherine (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm sure the man's mother and grandmother would be very pleased to think their stash went to someone who really appreciated it.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

What a blessing!!!! What a story the needles would tell about the things they have made, and the women who used them! You can use them and pass on the joys and pleasures.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

LOri-I too, live in Rural Wisconsin half way between LaCrosse and Eau Claire. Retired here Almost twelve years ago. Love this lovely part of the world.
Ginny Schuld, hixton, WI


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations! I think you have just had your own personal preview of heaven! Enjoy your Addi's. I have carefully saved and purchased 10 of my own and they are a joy to knit with. You have truly found a treasure!



watchglass said:


> I can't believe that I once again got something I'm so excited about finding.
> My husband and I were once again out stopping at garage sales yesterday morning. We came to a sale that had tons of boxes/containers of knitted finished items. I found one bag of 10 skiens of yarn and thought okay keep looking. Found a zippered bag full of straight needles. Okay getting more interesting. Then the gentlemen said oh ya, I have my grandma & moms other kinds of needles.( I thought circulars perhaps. ) He spent about 10 + minutes going back into the house looking for them. To my husbands dismay. ha ha But behold he came out with a little (knit tote) suitcase type bag. He handed it to me and said these will be quite a bit more than the other things you want. I thought oh darn. I opened the suitcase and inside was tons of addi circular knitting needles. $30.00 later I left with everything. As we headed to the next sale, I hurriedly counted how many circular needles were now mine, 63 pair to be exact. Previous to this I had one set of addi circular needles and really loved how they feel.
> I can't believe how blessed I feel. I didn't really want the straight needles but with the story of this gentlemens grandma & mom who were both passed away. I felt I should take them and continue to hopefully make beautiful things also. He was excited that I was actually a pretty new knitter and loving it very much. He even took my # and said he'd call me if he found more yarn. Whoo Hoo.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

WOW!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

Wow! What a terrific deal. I would love to be in your shoes about now. lol


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Lucky you! Especially since you are a beginner, to build your stash and needle supplies for such a great price! Congratulations and happy knitting.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

How fortunate you are....it is a heart warming story. You are set up for retirement days of happy knitting!


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, don't you love when you find deals like that!!!


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Deal of the century for sure! Lucky you! I will have to get back to garage sales next weekend.


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

How lovely. These will be magic needles with the hours of knitting these two ladies have done fused into their very being. And just think, every stitch you knit will add to that store ...


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Call me up! I'd like to go to garage sales with you!


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Wish some of your good luck would rub off on me.. 
Happy for you.


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

WOW! That's a great find. I guess I will have to start shopping garage sales. I would say you took home the gold. Congratulations!


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Update to everyone..
I've donated the straight plastic needles to a gal in my knitting class.
She teaches 3rd grade children. And part of her class time is learning to knit. Now to go thru my extra yarn, she knits each student a scarf at Christmas.
I exchanged my new circulars last night, with my bamboo circulars. I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter, and a Christmas scarf. My eyes kept misting as I felt how wonderful they were. I still can't believe I was the lucky one to get these special needles. Funny but I even smelled them to see if I could get the scent of these two special ladies. I know weird huh. Oh well. ha ha
Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

Nothing weird about smelling them. I'd have done the same


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Boomers Mom said:


> Call me up! I'd like to go to garage sales with you!


Me, too, but NJ is a little too far from Iowa!!! Judy


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Isn't it nice to think about all the decades of love promoted by this lovely set of knitting needles? (Yes, it is even nicer that they are top of the line tools....) Enjoy your time with them. Perhaps your grandchildren will learn to use them too some day!



watchglass said:


> Update to everyone..
> I've donated the straight plastic needles to a gal in my knitting class.
> She teaches 3rd grade children. And part of her class time is learning to knit. Now to go thru my extra yarn, she knits each student a scarf at Christmas.
> I exchanged my new circulars last night, with my bamboo circulars. I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter, and a Christmas scarf. My eyes kept misting as I felt how wonderful they were. I still can't believe I was the lucky one to get these special needles. Funny but I even smelled them to see if I could get the scent of these two special ladies. I know weird huh. Oh well. ha ha
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Debskniting (Oct 22, 2011)

It sounds like you did hit the jackpot. I can't seem to find needles, but I have a ton of yarn. have fun with it all.


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow What a find. I am going with family to a community yard sale this morning. I am hoping to find needles for making socks. I want to try to knit socks but would like to find a deal on the needles so i don't have to pay full price, as I am on a limited budget. I hope to find yarn too. Or some knitting books, or whatever to do with knitting or crocheting.  thanks for sharing your treasure  God Bless you and yours


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

i started with your find on page 1, followed everyone's comments until 2:30 am when I fell asleep with husband and computer at my side. Picked up where I left off this am. You are certainly one lucky (now you'll have to br prolific) knitter. A friend said he'd give me his mothers needles if he can find them (mostly straights). He was going to throw the circulars out because he didn't know what they were (saved)! I'm beginning to wonder if I really will get them. Since his parents lived through the Nazi concentration camps, I began to feel exceedingly honored that I would receive them. Now I'm wondering if I will ever see them. So very glad you "found" the treasure. I belirve you found it long ago - a husband willing to go garage saleing. HAPPY KNITTING AND MANY SUPER FANTASIES regarding the needles!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Boomers Mom said:


> Call me up! I'd like to go to garage sales with you!


Me, too!!! No fun going to garage sales alone or with someone who thinks its a waste of time! Judy


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I didn't find any knitting needles or yarns or anything to do with knitting or crocheting when i went out with family. However we had a wonderful time out together and I did get some grooming tools to use with my 2 doggies. My gr.daughter found a lot of good toys. No Nada Nothing
to do with Knitting. Maybe next time  May have to save up to get my needles to learn to make the socks. I found a pattern that I think i can follow. So grateful for that.
God Bless you all.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

BlueRose said:


> Well I didn't find any knitting needles or yarns or anything to do with knitting or crocheting when i went out with family. However we had a wonderful time out together and I did get some grooming tools to use with my 2 doggies. My gr.daughter found a lot of good toys. No Nada Nothing
> to do with Knitting. Maybe next time  May have to save up to get my needles to learn to make the socks. I found a pattern that I think i can follow. So grateful for that.
> God Bless you all.


Hi BlueRose...I'd love to send you my set of 4 knitting needles for making socks, but I'm afraid if the package was xrayed, they'd think they were looking at a lethal weapon! People are so suspicious today. I don't think the needles would be too expensive at ACMoore's or Michael's. I made 1 pair of argyle socks for my dad when I was a teenager. NEVER again! What a job to carry all those different colors across the needle so the proper color was available when needed. I finished just 1 sock for Christmas, so I gave Dad 1 sock & an IOU. My Mom told me years later, after he passed away, she fould my IOU in 1 of his drawers. He had saved it all those years. Sill miss him...have a good day & good luck with your socks. Keep us all posted...Judy


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you Judy, what a wonderful story about your IOU sock and what a wonderful Dad to keep that one sock. I miss my Dad too. I don't think I will try anything but the easiest of socks probably a solid color at least to start. They just look so neat and it is so much fun to challenge myself with a new project that I have never tried before. 
Still knitting in Florida.....BlueRose


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello!
Another good source of cast off, but still good knitting supplies is your local Cancer Society Thrift store! I have found some unbelievable deals in the one near by! Two of the best were: 6 skeins of beautiful Christmas green Brunswich wool for $2/skein (220 years!) and 4 skeins of Peluche wool blend from Mexico. The Peluche is super bulky in a lovely shade of chocolate fudge brown. I will have to borrow some size 15 or larger needles from a friend to make up this prayer shawl. Happy hunting at your local garage sales and shops!



BlueRose said:


> Wow What a find. I am going with family to a community yard sale this morning. I am hoping to find needles for making socks. I want to try to knit socks but would like to find a deal on the needles so i don't have to pay full price, as I am on a limited budget. I hope to find yarn too. Or some knitting books, or whatever to do with knitting or crocheting.  thanks for sharing your treasure  God Bless you and yours


----------

